
Show HN: Chrome extension showing comments on Hacker News for an article - doublemarket
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/decfpoogjcefcgolalhpigfcofidngjk
======
GuillaumeBrdet
This is pretty cool, I could see it being used mainly when your thread gets
pretty filled up.

It might be hard the catch the users that could benefit from it at the right
time, no?

I wish you the best with it!

